# 4x2x2 Arid Outback Build Thread - *FOR SALE*



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

Since Saturday I have started on my latest project of a 4x2x2 arid build. I thought I would show pictures of the progress so that any potential buyers can see exactly what they would be getting. I haven't taken step by step images as the ins and outs are readily available in other threads. I have used a base layer of polystyrene to create depth with an outer layer of celotex for finer sculpting. 

Let me first apologise for the poor iPhone pic quality.

*
Day one (Saturday)*

I started with the fake floor, pictured below is the basking rock/deep substrate hide. The rock is purposefully positioned so that the basking bulb is directly above the centre of the rock and the incline provides the dragon with a wide range of basking temps to choose from. The basking rock will also be the step up to the middle/cool side ledge. 










I've decided to allow the basking rock to be completely removeable for ease of access to the rear walls and the hide area to clean the substrate. The below image shows the cutout that the basking rock base sits in to, the rock will eventually be held in place with wooden dowels at the base. 










I made the rear and side walls on this first day too however I didn't take any pictures of this as you can imagine how it looked, all was then left overnight to allow to fully cure. End of day 1.

*Day Two (Sunday)*


I then continued by adding all the necessary celotex to the floor and walls. This is a very rough process as it will all be carved at a later date.











In the above image you can see that the walls don't go all the way to the roof. Unfortunately the front plinths on this viv are not removeable, therefore the build has to be in 3 sections to fit in to the viv, they will then all be moulded together once in the viv to make 1 piece stretching all the way to the roof. 

That was the end of day two as I allowed it all to cure once again.

*Day Three (Present Day, Monday)*

The initial sculpting begins, out comes the precision sander,dremel, vacuum and not forgetting safety goggles and face mask, nasty stuff fine celotex dust...

Firstly, the basking rock.










Then the walls.



















This is a good point to remember that a lot of the finer detail will be lost after grouting. This is done somewhat purposefully this time in order to give a rough but not jagged rock affect. Therefore these images are quite deceitful as to how it will actually look once complete. 

The shaded cool end area and feeding dish.










And finally, bringing us up to we're we are currently at...










Tomorrow I shall continue with the carving of the walls and add some more celotex to areas I am not completely happen with or feel uncomplete. I will also add the celotex to the upper wall section which I haven't pictured to take the build up to the roof. 

Hope you like what you see. if you are interested in purchasing the final product please feel free to PM me for a chat. The best is yet to come... :2thumb:


----------



## badwool (Aug 15, 2012)

looking good mate


----------



## lewkini (May 12, 2009)

Looking as good as ever! I found out the hard way with the insulation dust was coughing and sneezing lol got in my mouth aswell! :blush:


----------



## Manic Marley (Apr 21, 2012)

What a surprise that its looking awesome as usual :lol2: can't wait to see it all come together :2thumb:


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

badwool said:


> looking good mate





lewkini said:


> Looking as good as ever! I found out the hard way with the insulation dust was coughing and sneezing lol got in my mouth aswell! :blush:





Manic Marley said:


> What a surprise that its looking awesome as usual :lol2: can't wait to see it all come together :2thumb:


Cheers guys, it doesn't look a patch one what I invision the finished article to look like. Should get most of it done over this week.


----------



## Celtic Exotics (Jul 7, 2012)

looking good mate looking forward to see it when its done!


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

Morelia viridis Boxer said:


> looking good mate looking forward to see it when its done!


Cheers pal, bet it would look great in the lobby of your establishment! :whistling2:

You getting/got any Morios in stock anytime soon? Can you also PM me a price list. :2thumb:


----------



## rexob (Sep 1, 2012)

nice one tom :2thumb:


----------



## Kilbz (Jan 12, 2013)

Ive been waiting to see this! Brilliant as ever.


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

Quick update then. After a nice thick layer of grout it is starting to take the shape I was hoping for, not quite so jagged as how it was carved and more of a rough rock appearance as you can see from the images below. 

Ignore the red, its just some colour in order to see where I have grouted. 





































You get the idea!


----------



## StuOwen86 (Nov 12, 2012)

Whats the time scale and price on something lke this? My dad has just recieved two beardies from a customer who comes into his computer shop and he want a new viv for his office or to put in the front of the shop. If you could let e know and i'll pass the info over, ive already shown him pics of you 6x2x2 and he loved that so thought somthing like this would be ideal for him. And could you set it up with lights/uv and heat souce.. so i can just say here you go put in your beardies and enjoy the view.


Many thanks

Stu


----------



## Manic Marley (Apr 21, 2012)

Looking really good, can't wait for more updates :notworthy:


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

StuOwen86 said:


> Whats the time scale and price on something lke this? My dad has just recieved two beardies from a customer who comes into his computer shop and he want a new viv for his office or to put in the front of the shop. If you could let e know and i'll pass the info over, ive already shown him pics of you 6x2x2 and he loved that so thought somthing like this would be ideal for him. And could you set it up with lights/uv and heat souce.. so i can just say here you go put in your beardies and enjoy the view.
> 
> 
> Many thanks
> ...


I'll PM you now mate.


----------



## my_shed (Jan 5, 2011)

tomcannon said:


> Quick update then. After a nice thick layer of grout it is starting to take the shape I was hoping for, not quite so jagged as how it was carved and more of a rough rock appearance as you can see from the images below.
> 
> Ignore the red, its just some colour in order to see where I have grouted.
> 
> ...


 Looks like you took these pics in a photographic darkroom!! Coming along nicely though Dave


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

StuOwen86 said:


> Whats the time scale and price on something lke this? My dad has just recieved two beardies from a customer who comes into his computer shop and he want a new viv for his office or to put in the front of the shop. If you could let e know and i'll pass the info over, ive already shown him pics of you 6x2x2 and he loved that so thought somthing like this would be ideal for him. And could you set it up with lights/uv and heat souce.. so i can just say here you go put in your beardies and enjoy the view.
> 
> 
> Many thanks
> ...





my_shed said:


> Looks like you took these pics in a photographic darkroom!! Coming along nicely though Dave


Haha, that's a low lit lounge with a roaring fire! Cheers pal, starting to take the shape I want. My gorilla glue arrived today so I'll do a test sheet tomorrow. :no1:


----------



## Rammy (Feb 3, 2013)

Looking great already. Another masterpiece on the way!

Dave


----------



## bluepoolshark (May 4, 2010)

Looking great! You make it look so easy! :2thumb:

Your builds have given me inspiration to have another go myself! Gonna start tonight on an empty VX24 that I have for a leo, in preparation for when my stack is built and I take on 3 builds at once :gasp:

Have you tested the gorilla glue yet? How did it go? Fancy giving that a try on the small build, as prep for the beardie's new home.


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

Not too shabby at all.


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

bluepoolshark said:


> Looking great! You make it look so easy! :2thumb:
> 
> Your builds have given me inspiration to have another go myself! Gonna start tonight on an empty VX24 that I have for a leo, in preparation for when my stack is built and I take on 3 builds at once :gasp:
> 
> Have you tested the gorilla glue yet? How did it go? Fancy giving that a try on the small build, as prep for the beardie's new home.


Cheers pal, it does get easier with practise and the correct tools. :2thumb:

I'll be testing the GG this morning so I'll report back later.


----------



## bluepoolshark (May 4, 2010)

What would you class as the correct tools?


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

bluepoolshark said:


> What would you class as the correct tools?


To be fair your hands and patient carving/sanding will do just as good a job it just takes forever this way. I use a dremel and precision sander mainly.


----------



## bluepoolshark (May 4, 2010)

I have both of those!:2thumb:

Will start my build progress thread tonight


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

bluepoolshark said:


> I have both of those!:2thumb:
> 
> Will start my build progress thread tonight


Brilliant, you should get along just fine then. :2thumb: 

I've tested the gorilla glue, all looks good. I allowed it to cure while pushing the substrate in for an hour and a half. I then shook off the excess and went at it first with my nails then a fork. I couldn't cause any damage with my nails but with the fork I got right down to the glue. However a lot of substrate is compressed within the glue itself and it maintained the substrate appearance. 

From this I think it'll work great as I intend to use it, I don't think it would withstand constant clawing over a long period of time but that shouldn't be the case anyway as the majority of the floor will be grout or loose substrate in the hide with minimal stuck substrate, this is mainly for the walls. Also, I only allowed it to cure for 1.5 hours so it should continue to strengthen after this. :no1:

Cheers Dave, great idea!


----------



## my_shed (Jan 5, 2011)

tomcannon said:


> Brilliant, you should get along just fine then. :2thumb:
> 
> I've tested the gorilla glue, all looks good. I allowed it to cure while pushing the substrate in for an hour and a half. I then shook off the excess and went at it first with my nails then a fork. I couldn't cause any damage with my nails but with the fork I got right down to the glue. However a lot of substrate is compressed within the glue itself and it maintained the substrate appearance.
> 
> ...


No probs, hope it works out for ya :2thumb:

Dave


----------



## JayyCee929 (Feb 12, 2013)

*Awesome*

Your vivs are amazing mate, love what you do! Cant wait to begin mine for my beardy, got a quick question, i'm building my next viv from scratch, would it be better to go 2.5' over 2' ? Or would it not really matter?

Keep up the good work


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

JayyCee929 said:


> Your vivs are amazing mate, love what you do! Cant wait to begin mine for my beardy, got a quick question, i'm building my next viv from scratch, would it be better to go 2.5' over 2' ? Or would it not really matter?
> 
> Keep up the good work


Depth or height? To be honest, whichever it is 2.5' would be better. Depth is very important for them to move around in and I still feel sometime 2' isn't enough so they'd definitely benefit from 2.5' depth. Height is also important within reason, they are mostly floor level dwellers however like the odd perch in a bush or on top of a fence post so a bit of climbing area is appreciated. Also with the extra height you can create more gradients, both temp and uv which is always a plus! 

If I was building myself another viv I would increase the height and depth to 2.5'.


----------



## JayyCee929 (Feb 12, 2013)

It was going to be 6'w X 2'd X 2'6"h but now I'll go 2'6" both Depth and Height. What lighting set up would you recommend for a viv that size? I was thinking a Arcadia Complete UV Light Kit: Desert T5 54w for 48" viv? Then a ceramic lamp for night to keep the temp. And maybe a basking bulb? Or would that not be needed?


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

JayyCee929 said:


> It was going to be 6'w X 2'd X 2'6"h but now I'll go 2'6" both Depth and Height. What lighting set up would you recommend for a viv that size? I was thinking a Arcadia Complete UV Light Kit: Desert T5 54w for 48" viv? Then a ceramic lamp for night to keep the temp. And maybe a basking bulb? Or would that not be needed?


Those dimensions would be great, exactly what I now want. The T5 you've described is the one you want, mounted in the hot side to create a photogradient (click to see link). It is unlikely you'll need any nighttime heating, as long as it doesn't drop below 10c you'll be fine. You will most definitely need a basking bulb, the T5 provides very little heat and a BD requires high temps and a large temp gradient. You don't however need a reptile branded heat bulb, they are exactly the same as any other household reflective spot lamp. I'd recommend using a halogen though, again any kind from tesco, b&q etc. they run hotter than a spot bulb so a lesser wattage is required, 50w should do you. They last roughly 3 times longer than a spot bulb also so I'd definitely recommend.


----------



## JayyCee929 (Feb 12, 2013)

Great, answered pretty much all my questions due to lighting, how would i go about setting up a light cycle (moonlight, morning/evening light etc)?? what product would you recommend for moonlighting as i've read normal leds are too bright? ermm my house does get quite cold at night but ill do so monitoring over next few nights n see how low it goes, would a heat mat be a good alternative? 
Thanks so much for your advice already


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

JayyCee929 said:


> Great, answered pretty much all my questions due to lighting, how would i go about setting up a light cycle (moonlight, morning/evening light etc)?? what product would you recommend for moonlighting as i've read normal leds are too bright? ermm my house does get quite cold at night but ill do so monitoring over next few nights n see how low it goes, would a heat mat be a good alternative?
> Thanks so much for your advice already


Currently there isn't any simple way to recreate dawn/dusk other than LEDS or a multitude of different bulbs and timers. Take a look at this thread. That's pretty much your best option. 

A heatmat is not a good idea for a BD. BD's don't detect heat too well from below, therefore if the mat were to malfunction and overheat or generate a hotspot then it could well burn your BD. This isn't likely to happen if used correctly to be honest however they're useless for a BD anyway, they're terrible at increasing ambient temps and only of use if the BD is sitting directly on top of it. The only ways really to increase night temps are either a ceramic heat emitter or reptile radiator (although I'm not sure how ideal this would be, never used one). If you do need night heat I'd suggest a very low wattage CHE on a separate stat.


----------



## JayyCee929 (Feb 12, 2013)

Thanks, I saw that the other day but was confused as to how it works. Now I've read the right thing and a good review to go on I think I'll be getting one. Thanks so much for your help


----------



## Manic Marley (Apr 21, 2012)

I've used normal LEDs for decking but I have them mounted behind the top plinth pointing upwards, I'm only using 2 as that's just right, I did try more but it was too bright so in a viv the size you're looking at I would go with 3. You can get them dirt cheap off ebay.


----------



## Manic Marley (Apr 21, 2012)

tomcannon said:


> Brilliant, you should get along just fine then. :2thumb:
> 
> I've tested the gorilla glue, all looks good. I allowed it to cure while pushing the substrate in for an hour and a half. I then shook off the excess and went at it first with my nails then a fork. I couldn't cause any damage with my nails but with the fork I got right down to the glue. However a lot of substrate is compressed within the glue itself and it maintained the substrate appearance.
> 
> ...


What are using the gorilla glue for?


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

Manic Marley said:


> What are using the gorilla glue for?


To cover with desert bedding/sand substrate. It will go in to the gaps in between the protruding rocks to give a clay/rock wall affect. :2thumb:


----------



## StuOwen86 (Nov 12, 2012)

You slacking we want updates, we want updates lol...

Stu


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

StuOwen86 said:


> You slacking we want updates, we want updates lol...
> 
> Stu


Haha, there is little point in me updating recently as its only grouting. I should have it sealed in the viv by the weekend, then it will be finished over next week. I'll update with pics when its in the viv.


----------



## Celtic Exotics (Jul 7, 2012)

looking forward to seeing the finished project tom good work!:2thumb:


----------



## blabble182 (Dec 26, 2010)

dremel.....why have i never thought of using my dremel that sits there with every bit under the sun unused. when i make a massive mess this weekend im pointing my missus in your direction tom


----------



## rexob (Sep 1, 2012)

Fantastic thread and Viv build tom as always! the grouting looks to be coming on very well tom, cant wait to see the updates. : victory:


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm hoping to get the build in the viv tomorrow however with it being the rugby today I'm going out for a few. Depending on the results it could be a heavy night so tomorrow may never happen for me! If not, I'll get it in Monday. Home straight then.


----------



## Dave23 (Sep 2, 2008)

Where can you get the foam stuff that you have used for the main body of the background as I would love to have a go at this.


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

Dave23 said:


> Where can you get the foam stuff that you have used for the main body of the background as I would love to have a go at this.


Its kingspan/celotex insulation board from homebase, wickes, b&q etc. :2thumb:


----------



## Manic Marley (Apr 21, 2012)

Finaly started my base. As it was the 4" thick stuck I was given I've cut it in half, just sanding all the rough bits off to start with before going into more detail. But while I'm having a break I was wondering how watery the grout should be per coat.


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

Manic Marley said:


> Finaly started my base. As it was the 4" thick stuck I was given I've cut it in half, just sanding all the rough bits off to start with before going into more detail. But while I'm having a break I was wondering how watery the grout should be per coat.


It really depends on how much detail you need/want to keep and how much patience you have! It needs to be a rock solid finish which if your dong thin coats will take loads (10+). Thicker coats will obviously take less but will smooth it out more.


----------



## lewkini (May 12, 2009)

Any updates mate? :2thumb:


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

lewkini said:


> Any updates mate? :2thumb:


Sorry, none mate. Had a difficult weekend and week so far but everything is back on track now so I can get cracking. Tomorrow I hope to give it its final grout layer before installing it in the viv Friday and hopefully pretty much finishing it on the weekend so plenty of updates to come! : victory:


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

Its about time I updated so here goes. 

A lot has happened since the last update. Its had many layers of grout, its been installed in the viv piece by piece and sealed in. All gaps have been filled, extra vent and wiring pipe installed. I'll let the pics do the talking...










The extra circular tube on the left side will be where cables run through, it is large enough to allow t5 seals through. This will eventually have a rubber cap on which is slitted so that wires can be pushed through but livefood cannot escape. 

The square towards the right hand side is an extra vent, I wasn't sure the two would be enough for arid sp so I've made a cutout which has mesh at the rear of the build between build and wood of the viv. Its covered in card at the moment so the mesh doesn't get full of grout.

Finally the small tubular opening at the bottom is a cable run for thermometers, stat probe, etc.



















I then filled the "dry river bed" area with thick brown grout, I dried it quickly (as I'm impatient) with a heat gun and then poured a very thin layer of sandstone grout over the top. While drying this again with a heat gun I carved the cracks in to it...





































And that's where we're at. Couple more pics below...



















:2thumb:


----------



## Kilbz (Jan 12, 2013)

Amazing as always tom!


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

Kilbz said:


> Amazing as always tom!


Cheers pal. Its really taking shape and looks brilliant in the flesh. Its a shame I'm selling it really but I don't have the room to keep it myself. Having said that if it doesn't go for the right price I'll make room! I'm going to the South Wales show in April, if it hasn't gone by then I'll just have to make space and find an inhabitant or two!


----------



## Kilbz (Jan 12, 2013)

What kind of price you going to be asking for mate


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

Kilbz said:


> What kind of price you going to be asking for mate


I'm still really not sure. Its taken more hours than I was hoping but I don't want to be rushing. I know I can't realistically price it on time spent as it would cost a fortune, more than I can realistically expect to receive. I have a lowest price I'd be willing to accept in my mind at the moment, I'm just going to see what if any offers I get and then make a choice.


----------



## JayyCee929 (Feb 12, 2013)

*This looks awesome*

This is looking amazing!! I cant wait to begin mine. I had an idea of doing a dry riverbed, you have just confirmed this for me as it looks amazing!! Do you know if it would be viable to do it with some sort of clay so it drys and cracks naturally rather than carving cracks in??
what size is this and how long roughly has it taken you? i need to get my final plan and organize everything then i shall be building mine


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

JayyCee929 said:


> This is looking amazing!! I cant wait to begin mine. I had an idea of doing a dry riverbed, you have just confirmed this for me as it looks amazing!! Do you know if it would be viable to do it with some sort of clay so it drys and cracks naturally rather than carving cracks in??
> what size is this and how long roughly has it taken you? i need to get my final plan and organize everything then i shall be building mine


Cheers pal. Regarding the dry river bed I can't see why clay wouldn't give the effect you're after, in fact I'm sure it would I just don't know how strong it would be. That along with the fact that I had plenty of grout and no clay was the reason I decided to carve it. You could always do a test patch first. 

Its a 4x2x2, I don't know how long its taken to be totally honest, keeping a record would probably depress me! Its been about a month so far working most weekends on it and a few night during the week. Its the grouting that takes the longest.


----------



## JayyCee929 (Feb 12, 2013)

Yer that's a good idea (test patch). do you need a lot of grout? I'm planning on doing a 5'6 x 2'6. any ideas on the amount of grout I'd need?


----------



## heathster (Jan 24, 2013)

Hi tom, i have just pm'd as i am interested in a few backgrounds from you.
This is exactly what i am after for the beardie enclosure, as said in the pm i wouldnt need a floor as id be using substrate.
Love the shelf though, would like something as similar to this as possible, but just without the floor 

Sent From My Galaxy S3 Using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

JayyCee929 said:


> Yer that's a good idea (test patch). do you need a lot of grout? I'm planning on doing a 5'6 x 2'6. any ideas on the amount of grout I'd need?


Unfortunately if you want to do it properly so it lasts then it does take a lot of grout. For BD's and the likes it has to be rock solid otherwise it'll be worn down by claws and rubbing of spikes. This one I'm doing now is going to take about 10kg in total so about £30. Unfortunately I learnt this the hard way, the build pictured in my sig has started wearing in places. Nothing major and nothing I can't fix but certainly not something I'd like to sell to anyone. Since making that viv (before I supplied to others) I have ensured that each is rock solid, I haven't had any complaints so far. Touch wood! :2thumb:


----------



## StuOwen86 (Nov 12, 2012)

Looking good mate starting to come together nicely now


----------



## StuOwen86 (Nov 12, 2012)

Any news/updates? Our beardies are now mite free so going to treat them for another week just to be sure then all good to go into a bigger viv all been well if my dad likes this one when he sees the finished pictures we'll hopefully have it off you.

Stu


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

StuOwen86 said:


> Any news/updates? Our beardies are now mite free so going to treat them for another week just to be sure then all good to go into a bigger viv all been well if my dad likes this one when he sees the finished pictures we'll hopefully have it off you.
> 
> Stu


Nothing more to picture. I decided to give it another grout to be 100% sure on strength. Then its just the gorilla glue and substrate technique to finish it off. I'll keep you updated. 

Tom.


----------



## StuOwen86 (Nov 12, 2012)

OK no worries lol its my dad bugging me lol he wants to get a bigger viv asap now the mites have cleared off..

Stu


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

StuOwen86 said:


> OK no worries lol its my dad bugging me lol he wants to get a bigger viv asap now the mites have cleared off..
> 
> Stu


I do apologise. They always take longer than I anticipate! :devil: won't be long now, not something I want to rush though!


----------



## rexob (Sep 1, 2012)

tomcannon said:


> Its about time I updated so here goes.
> 
> A lot has happened since the last update. Its had many layers of grout, its been installed in the viv piece by piece and sealed in. All gaps have been filled, extra vent and wiring pipe installed. I'll let the pics do the talking...
> 
> ...


what can i say apart from brilliant tom, looking awesome as always :notworthy:


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

rexob said:


> what can i say apart from brilliant tom, looking awesome as always :notworthy:


Cheers mate. Yesterday I finally got around to the first part of the final stage, gorilla gluing the sand/desert bedding substrate to the walls to create what I hope will appear as a clay/mud wall with protruding sand stone. I only managed to get two pictures as my hands were pretty messy. 

Bear in mind it is a lot darker in the pics than it will become as it is still wet, it should dry out a much paler brown. There is also a lot of excess which is yet to be removed. 



















I will brush and vacuum away the excess tomorrow and do the other side, then its just the rear and floor to go. : victory:


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

Ok, so I have brushed that side down, it has pretty much completely dried out now, the GG is obviously cured, but the substrate hasn't 100% yet so will get a little lighter still. Very happy with how it looks though. 




























I have done the opposite end however this will be an accidental experiment. As soon as I had finished pushing all the substrate in to the GG my girlfriend called needing rescuing. There was nothing I could do other than leave it. I'll be back there in a bit to see how well it has cured and if there's any issues with it. I'm hoping it'll be ok though. 

I'll keep updating over the next few days as I get it finished.


----------



## rexob (Sep 1, 2012)

yeas this is looking very good in deed tom, and something different :2thumb:


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

One more pic for luck. I've done the other side now but haven't bothered with pictures. I'll get some once its brushed down and dried fully. Unfortunately I just can't get how good it looks in the images. It looks much better in the flesh! Once its complete I'll take the viv outside and get a few snaps, difficult in a dark shed!


----------



## my_shed (Jan 5, 2011)

Looks good, the ability of gorilla glue to give you multiple colours and textures is awesome isn't it? Looking forward to seeing how it turns out 

Dave


----------



## Manic Marley (Apr 21, 2012)

Looking good as usual, can't wait to seeker pics : victory:


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

my_shed said:


> Looks good, the ability of gorilla glue to give you multiple colours and textures is awesome isn't it? Looking forward to seeing how it turns out
> 
> Dave


It really does. I'll update later/tomorrow.


----------



## rexob (Sep 1, 2012)

my_shed said:


> Looks good, the ability of gorilla glue to give you multiple colours and textures is awesome isn't it? Looking forward to seeing how it turns out
> 
> Dave


 
agreed :2thumb:


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

Ok this is pretty much finished now. There's a few pics below to show you what it looks like. There's a few patches along the bottom of the back wall that I've missed that need gorilla gluing and the basking rock needs to be put in place on dowels but its almost there, I'll be finishing it Friday. So if anyone's interested in purchasing, send me a PM!


----------



## lewkini (May 12, 2009)

Looks good mate! loving the effect from the gorilla glue! :2thumb:

Lewis


----------



## Chance (Jun 14, 2008)

I have to say Tom that looks amazing! I simply don't have the patience to do something like that! :2thumb:


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

Chance said:


> I have to say Tom that looks amazing! I simply don't have the patience to do something like that! :2thumb:


Cheers, adding more pics now.

So... The dowels on the underside of the basking rock to hold it in place...










And on the floor...










It slips on like so...



















If you imagine the burrow below the rock filled with substrate it should look pretty sweet. 

Bulb holder in place... In the pic you can also see the rubber slit vent to allow cables through but not livefood (hopefully!). I did it like this t for ease of use, to save having to dismantle when adding uv such as the T5's with the big seals which aren't yet removable. 










That's about it picture wise, more substrate is drying so can't do anymore for now... So... Almost... There!!!


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

So I've spent the last 3 days pretty much flat out on this and have got nowhere! :lol2: I spent a good day and a half faffing with the removable basking rock/hide. I couldn't get it to sit on its dowels and stay strong, it would tilt too easily under weight, which, of course was no good. To get around this I mounted a wooden plate to the floor of the viv where the basking rock sits and also a wooden plate on the bottom of the basking rock. These two plates then sit on each other held together strongly with metal and wooden dowels. Now it is sturdy and removable. What a pain, I very almost gave it and was going to just seal it in the floor but I like that's its removable. 

Here it is in place. Ignore the fact its pink, its still going through grouting stages!










Ignore the oversized flood, that's all I had to hand. 



















I then spent today sorting all the plants and mounting them inside thin copper piping. Like so...










The hollow copper piece on the left is mounted flush in to the rock and then the copper piece on the plant slots in to this. Again, like so...










You can see the hollow copper piece on this image...










And with the plant slotted in...










And this is how they sit in the build. They are all totally removable so can be swapped around to change it up now and again. I may add one or two more tomorrow. 





































I think the light and plants really set it off... I've said it a million times but I feel now I am almost there!


----------



## Manic Marley (Apr 21, 2012)

Looks epic as usual mate :notworthy:


----------



## rexob (Sep 1, 2012)

that is looking awesome tom, :2thumb:


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

Couple more plants added...


----------



## Manic Marley (Apr 21, 2012)

Where do you get your plants from?


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

Manic Marley said:


> Where do you get your plants from?


The vanilla grass is from plants enhance. To get the affect with this I have below order 1x red vanilla grass and 1x yellow. They're massive so you just snip off the smaller segments and use them. You can mix the red and yellow if you want to get the affect pictured. 

The dried palm is from lucky reptile. I got one off eBay here from internetreptile. I imagine you could purchase from their site also. Again, I snipped this down to make all the separate plants pictured.


----------



## lewkini (May 12, 2009)

Looks wicked mate! Amazing how much the plants make it look sooo much better!:2thumb:

Lewis


----------



## Manic Marley (Apr 21, 2012)

Where did you get the plants from and also what are they called


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

Manic Marley said:


> Where did you get the plants from and also what are they called


Haha, amnesia or what?! Check back a page, you've asked once and I've already answered! :lol2:


----------



## Manic Marley (Apr 21, 2012)

tomcannon said:


> Haha, amnesia or what?! Check back a page, you've asked once and I've already answered! :lol2:


Pmsl, thought I asked before but in your other build and couldn't find it :bash:


----------



## Manic Marley (Apr 21, 2012)

Manic Marley said:


> Pmsl, thought I asked before but in your other build and couldn't find it :bash:


Order them so. Won't ask again tomorrow :lol2:


----------



## StuOwen86 (Nov 12, 2012)

Looks better with the plants, couldnt decide what we thought last time i seen it but the plants and the light definatly set it off and now the grout has had time to dry out and colour go off.. credit to you that build mate.

(Thumbs Up)

Stu


----------



## Manic Marley (Apr 21, 2012)

What's expanding foam like to dremel? I'm thinking of using it to fill in part of my background


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

Manic Marley said:


> What's expanding foam like to dremel? I'm thinking of using it to fill in part of my background


Absolutely fine mate!


----------



## Oh How Original (Nov 24, 2010)

I'm very rarely impressed, but I like the realism aspect to this, the dried up river bed for example, great great touch there.
Not only that but the cleaning aspect too with removable plants and removable basking spot etc...
Very well thought out build : victory:


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh How Original said:


> I'm very rarely impressed, but I like the realism aspect to this, the dried up river bed for example, great great touch there.
> Not only that but the cleaning aspect too with removable plants and removable basking spot etc...
> Very well thought out build : victory:


As much as I'd love to agree with you apart from deciding I wanted a second level in there there was very little planning! :lol2: I just take it as it comes.


----------



## Oh How Original (Nov 24, 2010)

tomcannon said:


> As much as I'd love to agree with you apart from deciding I wanted a second level in there there was very little planning! :lol2: I just take it as it comes.


When I said planned out I didn't mean months of planning lol, I more meant for like removable stuff to make it easier to clean and maintain, it's better than just throw together ones that may look good but are one complete bit.
Also just read 30+ pages on your 6x2x2, equally as good : victory:


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh How Original said:


> When I said planned out I didn't mean months of planning lol, I more meant for like removable stuff to make it easier to clean and maintain, it's better than just throw together ones that may look good but are one complete bit.
> Also just read 30+ pages on your 6x2x2, equally as good : victory:


Thanks! : victory: no I hear what you're saying, this build is far better than the 6x2x2 in that sense. I've learnt from the 6x2x2 and as this one will be sold (hopefully) it has to be much better, which it is. If I had the space I'd definitely keep it as its stunning. Even without the space I am constantly contemplating it! 

Talking of the 6x2x2, I will be undertaking a massive makeover on it before too long. Although it looks good I'm not totally happy with it and always knew it could look better as well as make better use of the space. It too will have a second level on the cool side as well as a deep substrate area for burrowing and humidity regulation and possibly a small removable pool somewhere (space dependant) as I'll be using it for my rankins in the future.


----------



## Oh How Original (Nov 24, 2010)

tomcannon said:


> Thanks! : victory: no I hear what you're saying, this build is far better than the 6x2x2 in that sense. I've learnt from the 6x2x2 and as this one will be sold (hopefully) it has to be much better, which it is. If I had the space I'd definitely keep it as its stunning. Even without the space I am constantly contemplating it!
> 
> Talking of the 6x2x2, I will be undertaking a massive makeover on it before too long. Although it looks good I'm not totally happy with it and always knew it could look better as well as make better use of the space. It too will have a second level on the cool side as well as a deep substrate area for burrowing and humidity regulation and possibly a small removable pool somewhere (space dependant) as I'll be using it for my rankins in the future.


I'm planing on doing a bit of a build myself for my new snake I've got coming, at the moment he's only a shoelace, but I do have a 3x2x2 viv that he will ultimately go into, so thinking of just doing it slowly, although I think it's going to be more for practicality than looks, but stuff will looks realistically like stone and whatnot, but it won't have a thick background etc... As snakes obviously need a bit more ground space.
That sounds more offensive than it's meant :lol2:


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh How Original said:


> I'm planing on doing a bit of a build myself for my new snake I've got coming, at the moment he's only a shoelace, but I do have a 3x2x2 viv that he will ultimately go into, so thinking of just doing it slowly, although I think it's going to be more for practicality than looks, but stuff will looks realistically like stone and whatnot, but it won't have a thick background etc... As snakes obviously need a bit more ground space.
> That sounds more offensive than it's meant :lol2:


Haha, not at all, each to there own! Make sure you start a thread.


----------



## Oh How Original (Nov 24, 2010)

tomcannon said:


> Haha, not at all, each to there own! Make sure you start a thread.


I probably will do 
I actually started on some stuff for my old leopard gecko, but ended up getting rid of her before it was all finished, had her well over a year and just decided they weren't for me, so it all got wasted.
Just got to decide what I want to make for him and where to put it :lol2:


----------



## moonstruck (Aug 10, 2008)

Can I ask pleases, what do you use for sealant in your vivs, for areas that will get wet (water bowls, pools, surrounding areas)? xxx


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

moonstruck said:


> Can I ask pleases, what do you use for sealant in your vivs, for areas that will get wet (water bowls, pools, surrounding areas)? xxx


Most aren't sealed as they're for dry environments. You can use epoxy, aquarium sealant, g4 pond sealer.


----------



## Beardiemick (May 9, 2013)

How much is the viv? What about delivery?


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

Beardiemick said:


> How much is the viv? What about delivery?


£300 Mick. If you're interested then pm me and we can have a chat. :2thumb:


----------



## Carrie86 (Nov 3, 2012)

So when making these I'm guessing its easier gluing the stuff into the viv then sculpting it? I ask because my BD is in the viv so I thought I'll have to build it then fit it into the tank once complete. I have an old 3ft viv so didn't know whether to set that up and put him in here while I'm making it? Thing is I don't want to stress him out by moving him around. 
What do you suggest?


----------



## Manic Marley (Apr 21, 2012)

Carrie86 said:


> So when making these I'm guessing its easier gluing the stuff into the viv then sculpting it? I ask because my BD is in the viv so I thought I'll have to build it then fit it into the tank once complete. I have an old 3ft viv so didn't know whether to set that up and put him in here while I'm making it? Thing is I don't want to stress him out by moving him around.
> What do you suggest?


I put/glued mine together in the viv ie the back, sides and base but not too the viv and then sculpted out of the viv, I would suggest setting up your spare viv anyway and move him/her into it while you work on the build anyway as when you do fix it in the viv you have the lovely job of grouting it over and over again and if you decide to seal it all you need everything to dry out and cure.


----------



## Carrie86 (Nov 3, 2012)

Manic Marley said:


> I put/glued mine together in the viv ie the back, sides and base but not too the viv and then sculpted out of the viv, I would suggest setting up your spare viv anyway and move him/her into it while you work on the build anyway as when you do fix it in the viv you have the lovely job of grouting it over and over again and if you decide to seal it all you need everything to dry out and cure.



Ah so kinda like measuring it up, then sculpting out the viv then when finished fixing it in the viv so you can grout it?

Sorry for all the questions just want to make sure I get it right.


----------



## Manic Marley (Apr 21, 2012)

Carrie86 said:


> Ah so kinda like measuring it up, then sculpting out the viv then when finished fixing it in the viv so you can grout it?
> 
> Sorry for all the questions just want to make sure I get it right.


It's always better to ask if you're not sure and never need to be sorry


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

As has been said carrie I also tend to do as much carving as possible outside of the viv. It makes it much easier to work with. Cut the initial piece of kingspan or whatever to size, stick it in to check it fits well, remember it needs to be a few mm smaller as it'll bulk out once its had layers of grout. Do any rough markings with pen when it's in the viv as its easier to imagine, so mark where a shelf or ledge or whatever will go. Once that's all done, take it out, set it aside, and then carve. I'd even grout as much as you can outside of the viv if possible, basically the less you do in the viv the better as it can be fiddly and messy. If its a fairly simple just rear wall you're doing I don't see why you can build the whole thing outside of the viv, grout and all, then just stick it in and seal around the edges.

In regards to your question about moving your beardy I'd also suggest you do. You'll be using the viv often to check all goes to plan so better off just moving him out for a few weeks.


----------



## Carrie86 (Nov 3, 2012)

Thank you for the info. 
hopefully I'll get cracking on it at the weekend


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

Just to a quick bump of this thread to remind people it is for sale and a thread can be found here.

Feel free to message me if you have any questions, Tom.


----------

